# kandy paint in nj



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

whats up im new to the board i have a 63 impala hardtop coming along. i am getting the frame wrapped and coated with a rust preventing coat. the whole under carraige will be coated also to prevent rust. i need to know where in nj can i get a kandy pain job? i would prefer a place in northern nj or even in new york.

thanks bros


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

illustrious auto works in somerville,nj.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey thanks D- Low! Cuban Lynx, give me a call anytime...908-369-7935. D- Low, having any luck with the caddy front?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

not yet, still looking. keep an eye out for me.


----------

